# Interested in buying KA24 TB



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

Hi all,
If anybody has a spare or knows of a scrapped 240SX, I am interested in swapping a KA24 throttle body onto my 88 200SX VG30E. For some godawful reason Nissan saw fit to install a 52mm TB on the VG30. The 60mm KA24 TB bolts right on and greatly improves throttle response on the 3 liter. Anybody got one for sale within the next month or so?


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2002)

I can get one do u need a kae or kade ?


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

Either one will work, but I'd prefer one from a KA24E. I probably won't be ready to do the job until after New Years.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2002)

perfect I got jus for u buddy let me know whats up than


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2002)

I have a totalled 1989 and a 1990 both with intact throttle bodies, If you need them in the new year, email me...

thanks,
-Jarret


----------

